# Eberspacher Frost setting



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all
We bought the camper this year
Eberspacher works fine.
The previous owner (nice guy) told us in winter
the Eberspacher kicks in when temp gets cold overnbight automatically.

According to the manual this operates at 2 degrees C inside the camper
I put a remote digital thermometer in the camper.
This registered an over night low of 0 degrees inside the camper.

Yet the eberspacher never kicked in
We can hear it from inside our house..
Any ideas why it hasn't kicked in?
Or how I can test it.
Or how I can test the temperature sensor

many thanks for taking time to read
this post

Kev


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe you need to turn it on and set the stat


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have the Webasto and you have to turn it on and set it to frost guard. 

Jan


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks jezz, bozz

The temp ramp is set high.

I have read the booklet for the control panel and it does not mention a frost setting.

However in the vehicle manual for the eberspacher, it says the frost stat cannot be overidden and it comes on automatically when the temperature inside the van drops to 2 degrees C.

Except it has not operated yet.
Unless of course our remote temperature gauge is not accurate.

I was hoping to get advice on ways of testin the frost stat mounted on the wall.

Kev


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Why don't you talk to the nice guy you bought it from. He would know how it works.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

they are away


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

inkey-2008 said:


> Why don't you talk to the nice guy you bought it from. He would know how it works.
> 
> Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you a nice guy instead


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Is there anything here that helps? http://www.eberspacher.com/support-and-downloads/technical-documents.html

Rod


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

It still has to turned on.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Andysam said:


> It still has to turned on.


Hi Andy 
In the manual it says it comes on automatically
and that it cannot be overridden

No mention of turning it on
Kev


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you talk to the nice guy you bought it from. He would know how it works.
> ...


I like to think so,

if I knew the answer then I would gladly tell you. As I am in Spain most winters I don't need to use it. My suggestion seems the most logical thing to do.

I would have put the stat on the lowest setting and put it on continous run as it shuts off when the temp is stable then that would be the easist solulution until you can contact the previos owner. My manuel does not mention anything about frost settings.

nice guy Andy
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you can hear it from your house then think what it's like in the van sited next to you! They probably work great but not nice being parked up next to a van with it on.

Joe


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When they fist start they are a bit noisey and a faint smell of diesel but once they warm the van they are okay no louder than a Truma fan runnlng.

We had the local bar with music and singers Friday night till late, I would rather be next to van with a diesel heater anytime.

Andy


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

we normally wild camp on our own
and not one sheep has complained yet


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

What model is it? We can tell you definitively then.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Combitronic has a mains only frost setting.

Dave


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I know with our unit, if the fuel gets down to reserve level, I have to turn it off to reset it before it will restart
Mike


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks again
Hi Dave its on mains

Mike full tank of diesel.

I have now bought an oil filled rad.

Weather now about 12 degrees C

lol


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

If the control panel is like the one in the picture it's just a case of pressing the 2nd button down on the right and the red light should come on. If you're hooked to the mains. It doesn't work on diesel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kevm,

You still haven't said what model Eberspacher you have. 

Is is a Combitronic?
If so, is it a Standard or De-luxe control panel?
If De-luxe Mk 1 or Mk 2?
Was this the control panel for which you read the instructions?

You aren't making it easy for people to help! 

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*appologies*

Sorry missed people's replies on this thread.
it's an age thing

Dave
I havent got any details on the Eberspacher itself (possibly D2/D4)
and the thing is mounted in such a way that I can't see the lable on the side of it.

I have taken a couple of pics of it and the control panel

Hope these make things a tad clearer

Thanks again

Kev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kev,

OK, getting somewhere now!

Next. When you say THE manual says 2 degrees (and the title of your thread is "Frost setting") then WHICH manual?????????

Dave
PS Because THIS one doesn't, though it will STILL do what you say the previous owner said!
http://www.eberspacher.com/downloads/technical-documents/timer_20391.pdf


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Dave sorry I seem to be saying things that mislead sorry
The guy we bought it from says it kicks in at 2 degrees and her referred to it as a frost setting.

I have the booklet you show in your pic
but mine is dated MPF Feb 2001

Hi Dave I have read the booklet I have and the booklet you linked to
but i still cannot see a reference to a frost setting or low temperature setting
_PS Because THIS one doesn't, though it will STILL do what you say the previous owner said!
_

please explain why it will come on when it gets frosty

Thanks mate for your time and effort

Kev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well you can't hold me to what I said when you change what the previous owner said!

OK. You have NO frost setting.

However. depending on your demanded temperature it CAN come on when cold in the night. How low you can set the demanded temperature isn't in the manual, but is easy for you to find out.

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Dave
Do you mean I would have to set the temperature at it's lowest setting and leave it switched on? 

sorry for any confusion but We are still getting to grips with all the equipment on the van

Kev


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

That's the control I have. NO frost setting and NO low temp setting.

You can tell it when to switch on and off and set the "ramp" of the temp control to the desired level but this will be a trial and error affair to find the reqd temp. 

The thermostat is purely there to tell the fan when to switch off when the desired temp have been achieved.

What you could do is leave the unit permanently on at a set temp and it WOULD then switch on and off as desired.

For info, Ebers need regular use even in summer. They very quickly go awry if not used!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> Thanks Dave
> Do you mean I would have to set the temperature at it's lowest setting and leave it switched on?
> 
> sorry for any confusion but We are still getting to grips with all the equipment on the van
> ...


Yes


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave
> ...


You would need one bar/segment showing otherwise it is fan only.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I have that model and there's no frost setting on mine. In a very cold spell I have used the program settings to switch it on for a hour a couple of times during the night to provide some residual heat. Otherwise I use an oil filled radiator and a heater tape on the pump.

Graham


----------

